# An offering from Torquay (pt1)



## Curious Dragon (Apr 12, 2011)

I have been a little quiet as I am currently in the middle of a house move but I have still managed to get out and about...

*Daddyhole Plain*

Unfortunately the old watchtower which the plain was known for was removed in 2009/2010 and a brand new tower has been put up in its place 







But that doesn't mean there isn't still history here....




































I have struggled to find much info about this structure, it is listed as someones sun-room which is what the upper level is now but when you walk through it (public access underneath) then you can see the tell-tale signs which makes me think it is of the right era to have been used as part of WW2 defenses. It's location is also spot on as you can see Brixham and Paignton from here so it's a good place to keep watch if nothing else.

*Peak Tor Cove*

Walking further along the coastal path you have the Mine Watchers Pillbox (well... all the documents found class it as a pillbox).
It has been only in recent years sealed up apart from a few small access holes as it is now used for a roosting spot for bats.
A couple of kids were there when I visited with my boyfriend but they were actually nice lads and not causing any damage. In fact they were fascinated to her my boyfriend explain what the building was 



















































There were a few block up entrances around this area and even found this...











This is the work of the artist Neverwork (as per the tag) He is known for his Banksy style artwork amoung other things and is easily traceable on the net... actually, some of his work is very good and fetches a high price too 

I have got another Torquay offering under my hat but haven't completed my efforts there yet so that will come later


----------



## escortmad79 (Apr 12, 2011)

All of the time I lived in Torbay, the closest I got was driving in & out of Daddyhole car park! Didn't realise any of this was there


----------



## Curious Dragon (Apr 12, 2011)

Awwww... And to think it had been under your nose the whole time!!!
To be honest, I had done the same as you until I started to get a bit curious and doing a bit of research. 

The minewatchers post was in location because it was obscured from view by a small cliff so anything coming in by sea wouldnt have known it was there until it was too late.
I am gutted I only missed the observation tower at Daddyhole by only 2 years!!! I remember the old one so clearly but at the time never thought to get a photo. Ah well... You live and learn.

I am sure all have covered in the past... But good to get an update every now and then


----------



## fluffy5518 (Apr 12, 2011)

Nice one CD !!!
Have been meaning to get down your way to phot that mine watchers post !! Nice to see its not too badly graffited. Love seeing pictures of bricked up entrances it really gets the explorers heart pounding wondering what lies wihin and even more so how the bloody hell am i gonna get in there !! Thanx for the post !! I'm off now to see if i can find a picture of the old tower at Daddyhole--to see what i've missed !!


----------



## Curious Dragon (Apr 12, 2011)

fluffy5518 said:


> !! I'm off now to see if i can find a picture of the old tower at Daddyhole--to see what i've missed !!



Thanks mate 
If you have got the google earth overlay there is a picture on there which I think was taken in 1996.

As far as the mine watchers post is concerned unfortunately it is a definate no-go as the horseshoe bats who have set up a colony inside are protected and it is now designated as a sanctury for them... I believe heavy fines can be incurred even for just thinking about it (ok a mild exageration but you get my point) 
I would love to have a nosey inside but alas it is not to be


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 12, 2011)

Really enjoyed your thread, Curious. Some great bits and pieces there. Looks like a nice walk too.


----------



## Living_Doll (Apr 13, 2011)

I love old coastal things like buildings, especially anything war/military related! =) I always used to wonder what on earth they were when I was little.


----------



## Curious Dragon (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I was the same... buildings of curiosity as a child (although these particular ones are so far off the beaten track I didnt know they existed)


----------



## jonney (Apr 13, 2011)

Nice one CD love the XDO post shame it's been sealed but at least the bats will put it to good use


----------



## Curious Dragon (Apr 15, 2011)

It is better that the building is saved so in a way the bats are doing us a favour. It is a shame that we can't look around inside as a result but its the greater good I suppose


----------



## jonney (Apr 15, 2011)

Curious Dragon said:


> It is better that the building is saved so in a way the bats are doing us a favour. It is a shame that we can't look around inside as a result but its the greater good I suppose



Your right there CD it could have been worse it could have been demolished


----------



## cptpies (Apr 15, 2011)

Curious Dragon said:


> It is better that the building is saved so in a way the bats are doing us a favour. It is a shame that we can't look around inside as a result but its the greater good I suppose



Bats are a very very good thing for pillboxes. 

As Jonney points out this is an XDO post not a minewatchers post. It's an esoteric distinction but XDO posts were used to remotely control and detonate offshore minefields and are very rare things. Minewatchers posts are similar to coastal observation posts in that they were for spotting minelaying activities from the air or sea.


----------



## Curious Dragon (Apr 15, 2011)

A very interesting response... Every sing bit of documentation I found about this building referred to it as a minewatchers post or pillbox. I never even thought about the differences!!! It's great to fill those little gaps in your knowledge


----------

